# how old is my cockatiel?



## firefly

hi guys! new to the forums here. i'm trying to do some detective work. i got my cockatiel in early april this year. her name is firefly and she's wonderful. but i can't get in touch with the breeder to figure out her birthday. i have this baby picture of her the breeder sent me so i'm trying to count backwards from the date i received it (she's the one in the middle) -- can anyone take a guess at how many days old she looks? she's my first tiel so i'm a newbie and need some expert advice. thanks much!


----------



## nwoodrow

The best i can help you with is srtiels website with the article watch me grow which shows pictures at the bottom that might help with your aging of your babe. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html
sorry i cant be any help but was your babe fully feathered and eating on its own when you got it in april if so then i would say that your babe is a late january- early february babe due to the fact that it can take 8-10 weeks for a newly hatched chick to wean out.


----------



## morla

There so cute!


----------

